# What would happen if a cat scratched a baby rabbit?



## CiaraPatricia (May 2, 2010)

I woke up this morning to the sound of a baby rabbit squeaking. I looked out my window and one of my cats had its paw through the wire of the run and had a hold of the baby. Evie (the mom) looked like she was gonna attack the cat! I yelled at the cat and she let go and the baby hopped away fine. They're three weeks old now. 

The problem is I don't know which baby it was from a distance, they're all very alike! I'm going to check them all over again for scratches since I know they have very thin skin. 

Would a scratch from a cat be a serious thing for a baby rabbit? Like would it get infected or something? I'd say she wouldn't be able to kill them or seriously hurt them through the wire, especially with Evie around, but might scratch them lightly. And because in 7 years of having guinea pigs she's never been able to hurt one of them. Usually she'll just bat at them with her paw, but not with her claws out. I can put thin spaced wire around the run if neccessary. I bought it before for keeping a newborn guinea pig in his hutch when the bar spacing was too wide, and I know where to buy it and it's fairly cheap.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 2, 2010)

*CiaraPatricia wrote: *


> I woke up this morning to the sound of a baby rabbit squeaking. I looked out my window and one of my cats had its paw through the wire of the run and had a hold of the baby. Evie (the mom) looked like she was gonna attack the cat! I yelled at the cat and she let go and the baby hopped away fine. They're three weeks old now.
> 
> The problem is I don't know which baby it was from a distance, they're all very alike! I'm going to check them all over again for scratches since I know they have very thin skin.
> 
> Would a scratch from a cat be a serious thing for a baby rabbit? Like would it get infected or something? I'd say she wouldn't be able to kill them or seriously hurt them through the wire, especially with Evie around, but might scratch them lightly. And because in 7 years of having guinea pigs she's never been able to hurt one of them. Usually she'll just bat at them with her paw, but not with her claws out. I can put thin spaced wire around the run if neccessary. I bought it before for keeping a newborn guinea pig in his hutch when the bar spacing was too wide, and I know where to buy it and it's fairly cheap.


though scratches are minor,,would be nice to treat them with betadine,,but as you stipulate--which one,,double check all orifices,eyes,ears,mouth,and watch the behavior,,nursing,,etc.,,definately seperate the predator from the prey...sincerely james waller:scared:


----------



## CiaraPatricia (May 2, 2010)

Thanks  I'll check them all over as closely as I can. I did check them already and I think they've no scratches. 

It's never been a problem before, since the cat can't really get her leg through the wire (just her paw) but the babies are so fearless that they run right up to the cats. Kittens can get their whole leg into the run, but I've no kittens right now. And the run is big enough that they can get away from the cat's reach easily. But I do think it'd be safer to just put up some extra wire


----------



## ra7751 (May 2, 2010)

A stead fast rule....if there is any possibility of contact with a cat, antibiotics are required. While I have no personal problem with a cat, they are not the cleanest of animals. With baby birds, rabbits and squirrels, just a nick from a tooth or claw can cause serious infections. Punctures in baby animals are very difficult to locate so again if a cat is involved, we assume a puncture and treat.

Randy


----------



## CiaraPatricia (May 2, 2010)

Well I checked all the babies over and none of them seem to have any scratches at all. 

I know rabbits have very thin skin, but when a cat is clawing at things, they don't usually break the skin . . . 

I know well how much bacteria cats can carry (after getting clawed and bitten by a very sick cat I was trying to rescue and getting very very badly infected hands) but my cats are pretty healthy and all, I often get scratches from them and have been bitten giving them tablet and never get any infections. I know it's a lot different with rabbits though . . .

I dunno, I'd just like to avoid anti-biotics in such a small rabbit in case it upsets their tummies or anything. Also I don't know which baby it was (they're all black and I was looking out the window) so I'd have to treat them all. And it seems a bit risky and excessive. 

I know I just asked a question and then am not wanting to follow the advice I got . . . which is silly. I don't really know what to do. I'm in two minds over whether it would be best to treat them all or not . . .


----------



## CiaraPatricia (May 2, 2010)

I think I'll keep an eye on them and see how they are by tuesday, since no vets will be open until then anyway


----------



## tonyshuman (May 3, 2010)

Randy's right. Bunnies can die within hours from the bacteria passed from a cat's claws or teeth. However, I think you would be able to see a scratch on one of the babies if they had been hurt.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (May 3, 2010)

If there was a tiny scratch then I mightn't see it, but if it cut into the skin or was bleeding at all then I think I would have noticed. And there might have been fur missing or something. 

Does anyone have any idea of when the rabbit would start showing signs of being sick. See three of the rabbits have more shy personalities so just sit huddled to each other sometimes, while the other three are outgoing and fearless and run around, so I'm paranoid one of the quieter ones is sick. I had an awful dream last night that one of them died  but they are all eating and acting normally.

I live in the country (in Ireland) so there aren't even emergency vets. And most of the vets are large animal vets too. If one of them is sick tomorrow then I can take it to the vet, but I also have exams all day, so it'd have to be after college


----------

